# 1972 International Scout II build



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I figured I might as well start a build thread considering I haven't posted one in about 5 years. I'm semi-retired including from car audio work. I still mess around with my own stuff but I no longer own or work at a shop. Anyway...I started restoring a 1972 International Scout a few years ago and I'm finally getting started on the stereo system. The goal for this build is nothing too flashy, no major mods to the truck, and good sound but not worrying about "competition" type things like imaging, stage height, etc.

So, here's a few pics on the truck itself...what I started with and where it is now. 

This is what it looked like the day I towed it back to my shop. A beat up mess but thankfully very little rust.







So, lots of cutting, welding, and body work.......


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

And you never know when you might have to pop the top on a cold one....


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I wanted to use some old school equipment in this truck but decided on modern speakers. I chose Hybrid Audio Imagine series speakers. Great sound and awesome "bang for the buck". I'm using the I61-2 6.5" coax set in the front doors, the I69 6x9's near the rear bench seat and a pair of I10SW 10" subs. The headunit is an older Pioneer Premier w/ a 6-disk changer. For amps I decided on a Phoenix Gold XS2300 and a XS6600. I'm using Wirez brand sound deadening, RCA cables, batt terminals, fuse holder and distro blocks. Check their stuff out. Very good quality in my opinion.

I started on the door panels a few days ago. Tonight I finished one panel and should get the other side finished up tomorrow. Here's my build process on that.




I used an old door panel as a mock up/template.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I wanted to use some old school equipment in this truck but decided on modern speakers. I chose Hybrid Audio Imagine series speakers. Great sound and awesome "bang for the buck". I'm using the I61-2 6.5" coax set in the front doors, the I69 6x9's near the rear bench seat and a pair of I10SW 10" subs. The headunit is an older Pioneer Premier w/ a 6-disk changer. For amps I decided on a Phoenix Gold XS2300 and a XS6600. I'm using Wirez brand sound deadening, RCA cables, batt terminals, fuse holder and distro blocks. Check their stuff out. Very good quality in my opinion.

I started on the door panels a few days ago. Tonight I finished one panel and should get the other side finished up tomorrow. Here's my build process on that.




I used an old door panel as a mock up/template.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Vurry koool!

I've got an xs2500 around here somewhere If you need it....


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

So, considering the age of this truck and my love of Route 66 I decided to go with this cool fabric that I found for the door panel inserts.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> Curry koool!
> 
> I've got an xs2500 around here somewhere If you need it....


Awesome! I might just take you up on that. PM me a price.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next I started working on the pressed grills.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

What a cool project!


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Paint and body work turned out nice. Great color combo. My Father-in-law had a couple of Scouts many years ago. He got rid of the last one due to parts getting hard to find and moved on to Jeep CJ's back in the 80s.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got one door finished up and installed. I had to get some SEM coat to dye the OEM arm rest. I'll get the other door finished up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Dude! That's an awesome truck! I've been wanting to build a 60's Chevy for a long time. 

I can only hope my install looks this good. Those look like factory panels.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice doorpanels!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. My plan is to follow this same design and look thru the rear side panels/back seat/cargo area. Also on the list is an amp rack, sub enclosures and a center console.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome! I've got a '72 blazer that I'm eventually going to do an install on but this install is crazy.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a little bit done today. I finished wrapping the second door panel, got it installed, and ran the power wire for the amp.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow awesome quality work ! Cant wait to see whats next!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

chasinbass said:


> Wow awesome quality work ! Cant wait to see whats next!



Thanks. I have a new carpet kit coming that is due in on Wednesday. Once that arrives I'll be starting on the rear side panels, center console, sub enclosures and amp rack.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a lil OCD on cable ruting?


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see picd


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

LBaudio said:


> a lil OCD on cable ruting?


Very! lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

It was a lot of work but I have finally finished the sound deadening and am now ready to install the carpet. Just waiting for the brown truck to get here tomorrow. Sound deadening consists of a complete layer of Wirez brand sound deadening and then the product you see here...a thermal/acoustic barrier. I get this from a good friend that owns Madvette Motorsports. He offers pre-cut sound deadening kits for every style Corvette from the C-1 to current model. He just sends me a bunch in bulk form and I cut to fit here at my shop. It really helps quiet things down plus keeps the heat out. The inside of the hardtop will get the same treatment as soon as it is ready.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

**bleeping** awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

The Rte.66 inserts are the coolest thing I have seen in a while!
Great build!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

The imagination and vision of some of the guys on here is truly amazing. 

As someone who has he artistic ability of a rock, I see simple yet elegant design, along with the R66 element and say "why wasn't I gifted with this sort of insight"
99.9% ofthe people looking at these doors are going to think "stock, modified with the map fabric".

I can see and appreciate, but no way would I be able to come up with it 
Much respect.......


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

You putting down MLV too on top of radiant barrier ? It's the **** ! Did my whole truck and it made a huge difference sound level in truck and I tested with deadner first and then with barrier and finally with all three . I was very happy


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome work brother!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Holy damn, awesome skills!

What templates do you use?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

chasinbass said:


> You putting down MLV too on top of radiant barrier ? It's the **** ! Did my whole truck and it made a huge difference sound level in truck and I tested with deadner first and then with barrier and finally with all three . I was very happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


This is all this truck is getting. I've used this method in a few different vehicles with great results. I'm sure the MLV would make a difference but this is all the budget is allowing. I'm afraid to even think about what this build has cost me so far. I stopped adding it up a long time ago.




evangojason said:


> Awesome work brother!


Thanks Homie!!!



fourthmeal said:


> Holy damn, awesome skills!
> 
> What templates do you use?


Thanks, much appreciated. I used the templates from Mobile Solutions. I have also used the Sonus Evol templates and I prefer them but the MS templates are all that I own myself. Both are great fab tools. I just prefer the Evol stuff. I'm retired so I don't do enough audio work anymore to justify buying an entire new set of templates.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

danno14 said:


> The imagination and vision of some of the guys on here is truly amazing.
> 
> As someone who has he artistic ability of a rock, I see simple yet elegant design, along with the R66 element and say "why wasn't I gifted with this sort of insight"
> 99.9% ofthe people looking at these doors are going to think "stock, modified with the map fabric".
> ...


Thanks Dan! Very much appreciated. I got the amp today! You da man!!! I owe ya one buddy!


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Very cool project in all respects ... love that Scout .... kudos, look forward to following ...


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

FordEscape said:


> Very cool project in all respects ... love that Scout .... kudos, look forward to following ...


Thanks!

I got the carpet kit in yesterday. After installing most of it and then getting the front driver's seat bolted in I decided to take her for the first drive on the road in about 3 years. I immediately noticed a not-so-good noise coming from under the truck....sounded like or an issue with a U-joint, driveshaft, something like that. So, after driving it exactly 1/2 mile I took it back home and parked it back in the shop. I go on a vacation tomorrow so no work on it until I get back.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I wonder if templates could be 3D printed on-demand, cheaper than buying a big template set. Obviously 3D printed parts would have to be smaller so that may not be good. I simply do not get how template parts cost what they do.


----------



## delosh (Feb 25, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome build!


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow off to an amazing start! Sub'd for more.
The Scout has always been one of my favorite trucks, what a timeless design.
Thx for sharing.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This thing is badass! I remember riding to school as a kid in my neighbors dads Scout.. He was retired from IH and always out there warming it up and wiping it down an hour before we left. It smelled like coffee and Winstons inside. lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments. I'm finally back from vacation and can start getting back to work.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing new to show or report on this build. As usual I'm behind on all of the different things that I have going on.....building a set of stacked-birch bookshelf speakers for a good friend, building another ammo can boom box for another friend/customer, getting my hunting truck ready for deer and elk season, installing some tunes in my daily driver F350 Superduty prior to an upcoming vacation, etc, etc. Too much to do and there's only 1 of me. Anyway....here's a pic of the ammo can boom boxes I've been building.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Where are the rest of the build pics of the boom box?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like a good box for a computer as well!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah it does!


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing build. I had a 72 Scout, no where near as nice as this. Faded orange paint, 4" lift on 33's and for audio all it had a marine deck(this was when I lived in San Diego and at most it had a bikini top on it year round) powering 5.25s up front and 6x9s. 

Very clean install and nice details like the route 66 inserts.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice build! I. SurpriseD yout didn't go with a PG rt.66 amp. That would be sweet! Need more pics of the ammo boom box too!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

vwguy383 said:


> Very nice build! I. SurpriseD yout didn't go with a PG rt.66 amp. That would be sweet! Need more pics of the ammo boom box too!


Funny that you mentioned the Route 66. I actually do own one (signed by Larry Frederick!) but that one is being saved for a future build.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Where are the rest of the build pics of the boom box?


Here are a few pics of the last can that I built...about a week ago.







I'm also close to finishing some bookshelf speakers for a good friend of mine. They are made from stacked Baltic birch with honey pecan stain with 3 coats of clear gloss. I'm hoping to finish these today.


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Wicked cool work man!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Extended Power said:


> Wicked cool work man!


Thanks buddy. Much appreciated.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was able to finish the speakers today.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I gotta give you props on those speaker enclosures. I'm a custom cabinet and furniture builder, but I lack the patience you have. Ha. Those are awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

pjc said:


> I gotta give you props on those speaker enclosures. I'm a custom cabinet and furniture builder, but I lack the patience you have. Ha. Those are awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Much appreciated. I'm back to working on the Scout but haven't done any more audio work. I've been working bodywork and paint on the hardtop. I should be ready to shoot color on it by Monday. After that is finished up I'll pull the Scout back in the big shop and get cracking on the rear side panels, amp rack and sub enclosures. Also, I decided to use my PG Route 66 in this truck. I need to get it re-capped first.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

No car audio updates but I have been getting work done. I stripped down the old hardtop to bare metal, plug welded some unnecessary holes, bodywork, high build primer, and finally paint!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

AND there is a second one in the background that you are going to work on?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> AND there is a second one in the background that you are going to work on?


I actually have 7 of them!  It's a damn sickness, I swear! The damn things keep following me home. Once this green one is finished I will start work on a '77 Scout Traveler. After that I will start work on next year's MECA/IASCA car ('89 IROC-Z old school build) and THEN I will start work on the one you see in the background. Here's some pics of the '77 Traveler and the IROC.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a couple of pics of this 1965 Gasboy 390 pump I picked up a couple of years ago. I finally got around to painting it last week while I was set up to paint the hardtop of the Scout. Being an International Harvester fan I felt the only color suitable for this old gas pump would be "International Harvester Red". This will get mounted out in front of my shop this coming spring. Now that I've got this other small project finished up I can get back on the stereo build. Here's a before and after pic.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Lots of eye candy in this thread! I like those bookshelf speakers you built!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

KrautNotRice said:


> Lots of eye candy in this thread! I like those bookshelf speakers you built!


Thanks! Yeah...I guess I do have a lot of different things going on in this thread. That's pretty much my life...always too many things going on at the same time!


----------



## nastety92 (Jan 10, 2017)

What a cool build. You have some impressive skills.

Nick


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

nastety92 said:


> What a cool build. You have some impressive skills.
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick. Very much appreciated!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I finally got the rest of the materials I need to finish up this build....vinyl, carpet and headliner material. I was also able to get the amp I'll be using in this build recapped....PG Route 66.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

A little bit more finished...although not much. I had to stop and get some shop maintenance done before moving on. I put on these cool little Route 66 badges I found and then expanded upon my dust collection system.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I also needed to finish up that gas pump so I could get it off the bench and out of the way.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm back to doing actual stereo work on the Scout instead of all this other stuff I've been trying to finish. I got a good bit accomplished today on the rear side panels. I might re-do the panel that holds the grill and the insert so it goes all the way across, edge to edge. My plan was to go from the inside of each leg of the roll cage. What do you guys think?


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Love the theme of this install, I turn 40 later this year and I'm considering driving Route 66 with the family for a vacation. I remember drooling over that amp 20 years ago, nice to see one still in action. Keep the pictures coming as you progress!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

SQram said:


> Love the theme of this install, I turn 40 later this year and I'm considering driving Route 66 with the family for a vacation. I remember drooling over that amp 20 years ago, nice to see one still in action. Keep the pictures coming as you progress!


Thanks! We're planning on doing the same thing. My wife should be able to retire in about 5 years or so. Once that happens we want to ship a car to Chicago and drive Route 66 all the way to Santa Monica and then up the coast back to WA State and take about a month to do it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I answered my own question on whether or not I should extend that panel all the way to the rear edge. I went back out to the shop last night and did just that. I like the look of it this way much better than just to the inside of each leg of the roll cage.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The last couple of days I've been working on the big piece for the cargo area. It will contain the spare tire, both subs, and the amplifier. It looks huge in these pics but the overall height when finished will only be 11". I started off with a 3/4" MDF base. The front is cut at a 20* angle to match the angle of the rear bench seat. I then made side panels and a long, kerfed partition that the spare will fit into. I'll continue on with this today by building the internal chambers for the subs as well as lay up some fiberglass on the kerfed area.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice kerfing!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice kerfing!


Thanks! It's a bit of a PITA and makes a big mess but I'm happy with the way it's turning out. I got back out to the shop yesterday morning and sanded down all of the wood glue residue and laid down some fiberglass on the inside of the kerfed area. I then filled one side with sand to get the exact volume of the enclosure. Lucky me...I got exactly what my IDQ10's needed. Here's some pics.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

After the fiberglass cured I started building the internal dividers for the sub enclosure. The woofer needs 1.2 c ft of airspace to perform optimally. I figured this out by measuring out L x W x H in a cardboard box, filling that box with clean, dry sand and then transferring the sand into my odd shaped enclosure. This would tell me exactly where I needed to put the divider at the rear of the enclosure. In this case it took the entire side to get what I needed. It worked out perfectly.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

great build. i saw this somewhere on facebook a bit back also. are you part of NWSPL?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> great build. i saw this somewhere on facebook a bit back also. are you part of NWSPL?


Thanks!

Definitely not part of NWSPL! lol I'm not in any way shape or form an SPL guy! I've been "strictly SQ" since I started in 1991.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

customtronic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Definitely not part of NWSPL! lol I'm not in any way shape or form an SPL guy! I've been "strictly SQ" since I started in 1991.


i'm no longer on facebook or i would hunt down the place i saw it. i'm not a huge SPL guy these days. i want to see nice builds and not just a saturday slap together install like to many of them are.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> i'm no longer on facebook or i would hunt down the place i saw it. i'm not a huge SPL guy these days. i want to see nice builds and not just a saturday slap together install like to many of them are.


I agree 100% The issue we've had in the past during IASCA shows was the NWSPL guys doing demoes while we were being judged. Just a total lack of respect for other competitors. I will add that it's not all of the SPL guys, just a select few. Most of the guys were cool and would turn the system down while we were being judged. Others just didn't give a ****.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a little bit done on the sub enclosure yesterday. I'm hoping to have the top cover completed and everything ready to wrap by the end of the day. I'll then move onto the amp rack followed by laying down some sound deadening on the hardtop and making a new headliner Here's a few pics of yesterday's work.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's looking on point so far, thank you for sharing the photos with us..


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

why port forward?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> why port forward?


Why not? On the same plane as the sub. My original plan was to downfire the subs so I wouldn't lose low freq when the top is off but I didn't have the room to do that. They will now fire forward, a few inches away from the rear bench seat.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a few pics of today's progress.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in the process of building an amp rack that will be mounted on top of the sub enclosure, angled up and flush with the top of the bench seat. I'll be using a 6-channel Phoenix Gold Route 66 amplifier.


----------



## nastety92 (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this what you do for a day job as well? The wood work impresses me greatly. I would love to spend a week working with someone like you. 

Looks great so far can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

nastety92 said:


> Is this what you do for a day job as well? The wood work impresses me greatly. I would love to spend a week working with someone like you.
> 
> Looks great so far can't wait to see the final result.


Thanks! My history in the industry is a long one but I don't do this as a career any longer. I started in '91 after 4 years in the Army. Went from employee to a shop owner then decided to sell the shop and go back into the Army in '96 when it came time to get married and have kids. I spent 17 additional years in the Army before retiring in 2012. I always had a little side install business during those 17 years. I opened a shop in Jan 2013 then sold it after a couple of years and retired completely. It just got too hard on the body doing it all day, every day. I received several good injuries while in the military so now I just do what I can and stop working when my body says enough.


----------



## nastety92 (Jan 10, 2017)

customtronic said:


> Thanks! My history in the industry is a long one but I don't do this as a career any longer. I started in '91 after 4 years in the Army. Went from employee to a shop owner then decided to sell the shop and go back into the Army in '96 when it came time to get married and have kids. I spent 17 additional years in the Army before retiring in 2012. I always had a little side install business during those 17 years. I opened a shop in Jan 2013 then sold it after a couple of years and retired completely. It just got too hard on the body doing it all day, every day. I received several good injuries while in the military so now I just do what I can and stop working when my body says enough.


That makes sense now. Do you do any other wood type projects other than car audio?


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

customtronic said:


> Why not? On the same plane as the sub. My original plan was to downfire the subs so I wouldn't lose low freq when the top is off but I didn't have the room to do that. They will now fire forward, a few inches away from the rear bench seat.


just wondering. i'm sure there is plenty of design time in this that we all don't know. the down fire for example. just fishing for intel nothing more then that. on to the next question....going to put a hinge on that rear tire cover section?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

nastety92 said:


> That makes sense now. Do you do any other wood type projects other than car audio?


I always have something going on. If you scroll thru this thread there are some pics of a pair of bookshelf speakers I built out of Baltic Birch.



neuspeedescort said:


> just wondering. i'm sure there is plenty of design time in this that we all don't know. the down fire for example. just fishing for intel nothing more then that. on to the next question....going to put a hinge on that rear tire cover section?


A hinge is a great idea. I was planning on holding it down using several neo magnets. It's one of those things that I'll rarely have to get in to. I can't remember the last time I've had to change a tire on the side of the road.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

Neomags. totally didn't think of that. carry on.


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> Neomags. totally didn't think of that. carry on.


LOL! Thanks!



shibbydevil said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I spent time today working on the amp rack. It's now built, wrapped in fleece, saturated in resin and curing overnight.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I spent time today working on the amp rack. It's now built, wrapped in fleece, saturated in resin and curing overnight.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Tomorrow I will do some shaping with "kitty hair" and then hopefully get that piece wrapped in carpet. I still have to build the top cover.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Amazing work as always Steve!!


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to see you still around Steve! 
Just now installing all the equipment I bought from you a few years ago. Lol


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Jfreak said:


> Good to see you still around Steve!
> Just now installing all the equipment I bought from you a few years ago. Lol


Same here bro! I don't do much car audio work anymore...just mainly my own stuff. I'm sure your install will come out great! I'm still amazed at that BMW or yours!


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

customtronic said:


> Same here bro! I don't do much car audio work anymore...just mainly my own stuff. I'm sure your install will come out great! I'm still amazed at that BMW or yours!


We'll have to meet up when it's all done. 
What you've posted on here is looking awesome, very clean as usual.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Jfreak said:


> We'll have to meet up when it's all done.
> What you've posted on here is looking awesome, very clean as usual.


Thanks! I'll be sure to shoot you a message when the IASCA and MECA show dates get posted. Even if you don't compete it's a good place to hang out and talk car/stereo stuff for the day.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome build! Great to see the route 66 going into the build. I'd like to think that I had some influence in that decision since I suggested it! :laugh: I love to see OS amps like that being used and still enjoyed today. Has this amp been recapped?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

vwguy383 said:


> Awesome build! Great to see the route 66 going into the build. I'd like to think that I had some influence in that decision since I suggested it! :laugh: I love to see OS amps like that being used and still enjoyed today. Has this amp been recapped?


The funny thing was that I had the amp and was looking at all of these other options I had....Zapco AG, Orion SX, Aura, PG XS, etc. Then you mentioned that it would be cool if I used a Route 66. lol I wasn't even considering it until then, so thanks! Also, YUP, fresh re-cap with new resistors as well.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm hoping to get the amp rack completed today! Reinforce with fiberglass, smooth out with body filler, wrap in carpet, finish top cover. A lot for me to do in 1 day but I'll give it a good shot!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

HELL YEA BUDDY!!!!!! You have been busting ass! Awesome job on the sub enclosure. This rigs almost ready so we can start practicing our drive bys.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

evangojason said:


> HELL YEA BUDDY!!!!!! You have been busting ass! Awesome job on the sub enclosure. This rigs almost ready so we can start practicing our drive bys.


Ummm...I don't see us taking the Scout down to my range and shooting from it!!! Nice try though!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a bit more finished today. I got to a good stopping point plus I need to run into town and buy some items needed to finish this part or the build. Here's some pics of today's progress.


I used some rattle can truck bed liner on the inside of the spare tire well. I guess I expected too much from it and thought it would cover more. I'll be re-doing this part.



I was able to get the amp rack wrapped in carpet. It's a very close, almost identical match to the carpet kit I installed in the truck.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next I worked on the cover for the amp rack. The piece in the first pic will be wrapped in vinyl to contrast with the carpet so it is a separate piece. I wrapped the edge in 1/2" 3M double side tape but left the plastic on. This left me mold the body filler up to the edge of the MDF without the body filler sticking to it. I used template tape to hold it in place while working this part.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

? mannnnnn this is one of those seriously awe inspiring builds for me. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

street.terror said:


> ? mannnnnn this is one of those seriously awe inspiring builds for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Very much appreciated.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Your fabrication skills are off the chart!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Your fabrication skills are off the chart!


Thanks I just do the best that my abilities allow. There are some awesome fabricators on this forum, some of which have taught me a lot by watching and mimicking their techniques.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BP1Fanatic said:


> I agree!


Thank you!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the progress I made today.* I was able to get the trim piece on the amp rack wrapped in vinyl, same vinyl as the front doors and eventually the rear side panels. I also got the cover to the sub enclosure wrapped in carpet.

I drilled 1/8" holes thru the cover into the trim piece.* I used an old soldering iron on the holes so the carpet doesn't twist when a screw is sent thru.


Next I wrapped the trim piece and screwed it together from the back side.



I used stainless steel screws with nylon washers to mount the amp.* I will eventually replace these with security torx screws but this was all I could get local.



Next I wrapped the other pieces in carpet.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

yep that's getting it done. nice and clean.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I only worked for a couple of hours today but managed to get a little bit accomplished. I did some modifications and repairs on the fiberglass interior side panels for the hardtop. I needed to trim them down a little bit so they fit in with the side panels I built. They also had some holes drilled in them and some cracks that needed repair. I laid some fiberglass chop-mat on the back side and will fill in the front with filler tomorrow. Nothing exciting but stuff that needed to get done.

Here's the inside of the hardtop with and without the side trim panel.





And here's a few shots of the damage that I had to repair.







And here's the quick simple repair work


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

All I managed to get done today was filling in the other side of the repairs I made. I then needed to do something about the lack of texture where I made the repairs. Since there was no way I could match the oem texture of the panels Itan decided to shoot a couple of coats of rattle can bed liner and then use SEM Color Coat to dye it to match the tan color I have going on everywhere else.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

So, It's a been a messed up couple of weeks. I had a close family member pass away expectantly so I dropped everything and flew to the East coast for a week. I'm back home now and was finally able to get back in the shop today. All I managed to get done today was get the side panels and the inserts wrapped. I won't be getting anything done next week either as I have a good buddy that I served with in the Army spending the week here.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

"All I managed to get done today".....



Would that I got so much done on my car!!!!


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

What he^^ said!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed!!! Awesome work for sure.

Getting tons of inspiration for our upcoming 88 Ram resurrection.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. I'm hoping to have this project finished by the end of next week.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that it is going to be finished soon. Love seeing finished projects! Especially ones with old school stuff in them.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

customtronic said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it. I'm hoping to have this project finished by the end of next week.


this leads me to two thoughts......
1. is it really ever done?
2. how soon will you sell it?

that is the life of car guys.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> this leads me to two thoughts......
> 1. is it really ever done?
> 2. how soon will you sell it?
> 
> that is the life of car guys.


True statements but I have no plans to sell this truck anytime soon. I do have 3 other Scouts that I have plans to restore in the next few years. It's all time and money so I'll build/restore as I can. The next big project is my old school comp car. I have the car and all the equipment just need to start the build. I'm hoping to bring it out to unified Finals in Louisville this October. We'll see.


----------



## StereoBob (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice build!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

StereoBob said:


> Nice build!


Thanks Bob. Very much appreciated.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I have nothing new to show. I didn't get it done in the timeframe I expected. Common among us all I think. I had to push it to the back burner and do a couple of paying jobs to help fund the next build....1967 Mercedes 250S. I need to knock that Benz build out as soon as I can considering I plan on taking that car to MECA/IASCA Finals in Louisville in October. I have only a few days of work left on the Scout and should be able to finish that up sometime in the month May!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next project in line......


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I dig those era Benz's. I saw one bagged and loved it. 
I'll keep an eye out for this one at Finals.

Jay


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Really looking forward to more updates on this build when you get time to finish it. 

Not sure if you ever mentioned it, what are the plans for the power plant?


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

new project but where are the finished pictures of the Scout?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

SQram said:


> Really looking forward to more updates on this build when you get time to finish it.
> 
> Not sure if you ever mentioned it, what are the plans for the power plant?


This Scout has the original IHC 304 and 727 TF trans in it. I have a great running 345 that I will drop in next fall or winter when I'm done driving it for the year.



neuspeedescort said:


> new project but where are the finished pictures of the Scout?


I gots to finish it first!!! LOL I'll get around to it.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i must quote myself.



neuspeedescort said:


> this leads me to two thoughts......
> 1. is it really ever done?
> 2. how soon will you sell it?
> 
> that is the life of car guys.


third thought. starts other projects before done with the last.....7.

^ that is the story of my life.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you sell the Camaro?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> i must quote myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged!



mmiller said:


> Did you sell the Camaro?


Yes sir I did. I didn't have IROC money AND Mercedes money so one had to go.


----------



## zq3332427 (May 12, 2017)

Admire your craftsmanship


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

zq3332427 said:


> Admire your craftsmanship


Thanks!


----------

